# Flash-Film auf DVD brennen



## Nummer2 (31. Januar 2003)

Hi! 

Ich habe einen Flash-Movie (.swf) in einem quadratischen Format, der in einem Video-Format auf DVD gebrannt werden soll. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Bisher habe ich es geschafft, mit QuickTime Pro einen MPEG-Film zu exportieren, aber muss der nicht im Format 720x576 Pixel vorliegen, um auf einem DVD-Player abgespielt werden zu können? 

2 Fragen also: Wie kriege ich den quadratischen Film auf die benötigte Größe? und: Welches Video-Format liefert die beste Bildqualität? 

Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, einen von der Rechnerleistung unabhängigen Film zu erstellen? Dateigröße egal! 

Danke für alle Infos, die weiterhelfen! 
Ciao, 
Nummer2


----------

